# Find yourself driving at 100mph!?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it just me or are other's finding themselves reaching 100mph without breaking a sweat?:thumbup:

Where I live I have to merge on to I-75 South to go to work and I have a very long entrance ramp and merging lane. I find myslef ,if no one is in front of me, reaching 100mph easily and then just banging it over to the far left lane, usually settling back down to a calm 85mph + or -, going with the flow.

I always look very carefully to be sure a patrol car is not coming up behind me, but I find myself doing this more frequently.:dunno:

Traffic here seems to move very quickly on I-75 North and South, with groups reaching near 90-100mph at times.

I try not to be the fastest one out there, but it's hard to go slow.:angel:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to reach 80-90mph pretty easily when there is no one else on highway. I got pulled over twice but luckily its always been warning. Since then I have put speed limiter set to 70. Since those 2 warnings I feel so scared but car just wants to go. Obviously these cars are built to go 100+mph and our highways have 55-65 speed limit.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

The speed limit on Interstate highways here is 75. A legislator introduced legislation to raise it to 85, but it didn't make it out of committee. In west TX, the speed limit on I-10 is 80 - and out there most people are doing well over 90.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1418565565?bctid=593380573001

Hopefully not like this guy!!


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I got pulled over twice but luckily its always been warning.


Lucky for you.
I wasn't that lucky and over the past couple of years had accumulated 3 speeding tickets (not with my D)!

Had my insurance canceled and moved over to a high-risk policy @ $800+/month!!!!
Just a couple of months back I managed to re-insure with my Bank's insurance and lowered my monthly payment to $385.00.

I've learnt my lesson and try to keep with the flow of traffic although very often I am reaching 140 KM/Hr without even trying, which is 40 over the posted speed limit of 100 here in Toronto. Here if you get caught @ 50 over the limit your car get impounded for 7 days and you lose your driving license for 7 days plus you get hit with a hefty find of up to $5,000.00 and guess what happens to your insurance! This is the new "street racing law" cash grab!

Maybe I should have bought a Prius and be content driving in the right lane at the speed limit!

But I love my D and am having a blast with it.:thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> *Is it just me or are other's finding themselves reaching 100mph without breaking a sweat?*:thumbup:
> 
> Where I live I have to merge on to I-75 South to go to work and I have a very long entrance ramp and merging lane. I find myslef ,if no one is in front of me, reaching 100mph easily and then just banging it over to the far left lane, usually settling back down to a calm 85mph + or -, going with the flow.
> 
> ...


There have been a bunch of times where I have punched the Go pedal to pas a line of cars (6, 7, 8+) that are slogging along at 70 and blocking the left lane on the interstate (which is supposed to be the 'fast' lane). By the time I get past the blockage, I am invariably north of 100 mph (on the Garmin) and it is no big thang for the d. Doing a similar activity with my 2006 M3 would produce all manner of engine and exhaust sounds. The engine and exhaust sounds form the M3 were nice, but in retrospect, the growl from the d followed by the quite rush of air as the car breaks 100 seems so much more understated.

In California, you have to be careful about excursions into 100+ mph territory. It can get very expensive (especially since the state is insolvent...).


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have my speed alarm set at 82 for my commute. Anything above that is conspicuous on the roads I drive. I've hit it a couple times going downhill. The California Highway Patrol is out in full force these days, since they have to generate revenue to pay their salaries.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

When I got may 335d one of the first things I did was to set the speed alarm. 

I then found out that BMW speedometers are a bit optimistic so I increased the limit.

I just may increase it again. :angel:

I'm actually quite careful with my speed... nothing worse than seeing those blue lights.



DC-IT said:


> Maybe I should have bought a Prius and be content driving in the right lane at the speed limit!


I've been meaning to open a thread about that... I have often seen Prius drivers burning up the pavement, practically pushing folks off the road! Its hard to believe such aggressive drivers are sincere about trying to save gas and/or the planet. :tsk:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I will be on the autobahn on Tuesday!!!


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Is it just me or are other's finding themselves reaching 100mph without breaking a sweat?:thumbup:
> 
> I try not to be the fastest one out there, but it's hard to go slow.:angel:


Roger that, F-man...the "d" reminds me of an automotive version of my old Suzuki Hayabusa; a motorcycle that (with many riders) will hit the "ton" in a flash and get your license restricted/pulled and insurance bumped up equally fast...that bike would actually do 0-60 in about 2.9 seconds which is a whole 'nother story, but with my "d" I've set the Speed Gong at 83. It gongs off pretty easily-- and I live in a SoCal area that is truly loaded with CHPs and local agencies. This is a car that is designed from the empty white paper for comfort at autobahn speeds-- kinda a shame to run it at the mandated 55-65 of our local freeways. Still, I have huge fun with the car and it can be done without hitting 100 every time I drive, but once in awhile the hammer needs to be dropped - just done in a safe fashion.:angel: Sometimes extralegal speed will keep you _out_ of trouble/or an accident, as you guys are aware of.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

railroader said:


> Roger that, F-man...the "d" reminds me of an automotive version of my old Suzuki Hayabusa; a motorcycle that (with many riders) will hit the "ton" in a flash and get your license restricted/pulled and insurance bumped up equally fast...that bike would actually do 0-60 in about 2.9 seconds which is a whole 'nother story, but with my "d" I've set the Speed Gong at 83. It gongs off pretty easily-- and I live in a SoCal area that is truly loaded with CHPs and local agencies. This is a car that is designed from the empty white paper for comfort at autobahn speeds-- kinda a shame to run it at the mandated 55-65 of our local freeways. Still, I have huge fun with the car and it can be done without hitting 100 every time I drive, but once in awhile the hammer needs to be dropped - just done in a safe fashion.:angel: Sometimes extralegal speed will keep you _out_ of trouble/or an accident, as you guys are aware of.


Where is this speed alarm being spoke of? Is it on the car or part of the GPS?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Where is this speed alarm being spoke of? Is it on the car or part of the GPS?


I think its part of idrive only.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I am on long trips I typically will go around 20 over the speed limit. I do it because that seems to be where you can still take defensive driving for the ticket. So if I were out in West Texas on I10 then guess I'd be cruising at 100. On really long trips I am bad about following that rule and routinely might be in the 100-110 range but in a 70 zone. I tend to not take my cars on long trips though and rent cars for those.


----------



## Twilght1 (Jul 24, 2009)

It's deceptively smooth. Give the 335d the histrionics of an old muscle car, you know, the screaming Holley, the herky jerky four speed, etc and it would seem much faster.

When I notice it the most is passing on a two lane. That kind of stuff is definitely in the D's wheelhouse. Great safety feature! :drive:


----------



## VintageRacer477 (Jul 6, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Is it just me or are other's finding themselves reaching 100mph without breaking a sweat?:thumbup:
> 
> Where I live I have to merge on to I-75 South to go to work and I have a very long entrance ramp and merging lane. I find myslef ,if no one is in front of me, reaching 100mph easily and then just banging it over to the far left lane, usually settling back down to a calm 85mph + or -, going with the flow.
> 
> ...


Just back from round-trip to Boca Raton. 630 miles at average of about 74 mph. On way over, I found myself cruising at 90 in a very open stretch with no traffic front or back for about 1/2-mile & a divider that prevented oncoming cops from doing a fast U-turn. Nudged the X5d to over 100 mph & it was as effortless as doing 70.

Fuel mileage wasn't great on the trip. I'll top off tomorrow to check. But, on the return trip coming across Alligator Alley on cruise control at 75 mph, got 25 mpg.

In same stretch I saw a black Chrysler 300 stopped twice by FHP. First was early on - shortly after Sawgrass Parkway. Next before eastbound toll booth. He finally caught up to me near Ft. Myers. By then I was off c.c. & cruising at 80 mph. That dropped consumption to 23.5 mpg.

Only place I saw extreme flyers was on I-95. Lost count of those doing 90+.

Last year in Germany, I had a 318d. On an unlimited stretch, I saw 127 mph (not kph) top speed. Was in a "train" of M-Bs & BMWs at 100+ for about 30 kilometers. Not difficult to do in a BMW.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I routinely hit 180km/h (110mph) on my way to work in my 328i. BMW's just seem to thrive at speeds over 100mph.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

after accumulating 1000 miles on my ED trip, I took the car up to 150mph and it was smooth and tracked perfectly straight with excellent stability. So while I occasionally see 100mph on some back roads where enforcement is unlikely, I know what the car is capable of!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Getting on I-75 this a.m. I hit 110mph. As I was merging into far left lane I noted a Florida State Trooper in a black and tan without light bars, just a few cars ahead of me.  By then I was cruising around 90mph.

I settled in the far left a few cars behind him, just hoping he had not made me.:angel: He was in a group of cars doing 85+ in a 70mph zone.

I just kept my distance but held the same pace, waiting to see what he was going to do. About 5 miles up the speed drops to 60mph and then he pounced on a guy in front of him in far left lane.

Phewww, a close one.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it helpful, once in while to go to +100mph for diesel engines?
I know it helps flush out the carbon in gasoline engines.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I always seem to get the ticket and no warning but I have really only 2 tickets in 40 years of driving. How did u get away with a warning?



bimmerdiesel said:


> I used to reach 80-90mph pretty easily when there is no one else on highway. I got pulled over twice but luckily its always been warning. Since then I have put speed limiter set to 70. Since those 2 warnings I feel so scared but car just wants to go. Obviously these cars are built to go 100+mph and our highways have 55-65 speed limit.


----------

